# Plants for Pickup Only-Albino Cories for trade



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I just performed by Weekly Sunday maintance and I have some trimmings to give away. I have alternathera reneckii and hygrophila angustafolio for a good home. PM me with your phone number if you want them. I may have a trimming or 2 of some other plants like Tonina Belem, Ludwigia Repens/Narrow leaf, etc.

Also, I have a few albino corydoras babies for trade for pandas, etc. Make an offer. There are already some possible trades in works.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Mike, pm sent.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Plants have been spoken for.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Whoops thats what I get for staying home from work yesterday.. ound:


----------

